# Juice Journal



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 21, 2002)

After much debate and pondering and sorting through loads of info of various sorts I have decided that I am going to use steriods. In this journal I plan to keep any and all gains and losses (hoping to shred some fat and gain some more muscle) and any and all side-effects. The steroids themselves have been purchased and The cycle itself starts next sunday. I will post stats (arm, leg, chest e.t.c sizes) within the week and will keep this updated at a minimum of weekly. Thats all for now.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 5, 2002)

well the "Juice" has arrived and I am starting tommorow, I will post the exact cycle tommorow. The stats I promised are as follows:

Whgt: 263 
Hieght:5"7.5
Neck: 19.5"
Arms :18" inches 
Quads: 28" inches
Calves:19" inches
Waist:38" inches
Chest:51" inches

I am taking finiplix, From what I read and have been told by the majority of people I talk to Finiplix will cause significant gains in strength and Muscle mass as well as do some shredding. I am hoping to at a minimum become more vascular with the shredding not expecting a lot of difference there.


----------



## NickB (Oct 6, 2002)

Are you sure the benefits outweigh harm?

You're already freaking huge... do you really need to risk your health?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 6, 2002)

Well I honestly don't see the harm, I have researched alot.....I dunno man we'll see, thats what the journal is for may turn out as you stated, but only one way to find out. Thanks for the comment though


----------



## NickB (Oct 6, 2002)

Goodluck :]


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 7, 2002)

This journal is really being kept up


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 9, 2002)

yes it's not bigss!!!!

Problems with distributor supplier!!!!! Not really the guy im dealing withs fault , this guy said this and that guy said that, etc, etc, etc   almost had a severe case of roid rage before even starting with the roids!!!

Anyhow, six week cycle of finiplix, weekly injections as follows:

250mg fini
250mg fini
500mg fini
500mg fini
500mg fini
250mg fini
250mg fini


after which I will begin a cycle of winstrol. The cycles lengths and doses are suggestions from the supplier, this guy really knows his shit. He has been in the business of illegal supplementation as well as bieng his own client for a number of years, so im taking his advice seriously!!

First injection was tonight, I chose the thigh as I felt it would be the most pain free for me. Inch and a half 22 guage needle, I was quite suprised to feel no pain (hell even the dr's needles pinch).

As of know about 5 hours after my injection I am feeling a little discomfort where the injection was, Just a matter of having 250mgs liquid added to my muscle fast, doesn't hurt just annoying. 

Thats it and thats all for today, keep ya posted as changes begin to occur


----------



## Robboe (Oct 9, 2002)

This will be interesting.


Good luck.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> This will be interesting.
> 
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks TCD 


Im thinking this morning as I slowly wake up that the quad was maybe not the best Idea, The leg has begun to ache nothing to extreme just a mild twinge every now and again


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 9, 2002)

8 hours later the ache has subsided to the dull annoyance it was last night.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 15, 2002)

Well another tuesday is here and another needle has been stuck!!

I have noticed a marked increase in lifting strength, and the muscles are really starting to bulge, no gain freakily huge yet.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 15, 2002)

Traps an Biceps shots, got a new comp and am playing with the webcam


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 15, 2002)

and........


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 16, 2002)

huh, I just measured my quads and calves and it appears that I have gained an inch on each, as well as half an inch on bicep. Leg was a little more prepared this time for the injection, no real uncomfort to speak of, of course I switched legs don't want any excess scarring or an abcess


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 17, 2002)

I gained, approximatley, 60 pounds on my Bench, sounds like bull I know but I was blown away last night when I benched a personal best of 295 pounds 4 th and last set, 6 reps. . 

Training partner is on _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 250, started the same time as me (two weeks ago) but fell far behind in weight, where we were evenly matched before or he was able to lift a little more.....not possible this week, not bragging because I know it's the drugs doing it right.....but....what a feeling of strength!


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 17, 2002)

60 pounds?  Sounds suspicious...that's a s%itload of weight to be jumping up after only a few days.  I'll be interested to see what happens with your other compound movements.  

Any side effects noticable yet?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 17, 2002)

not a few days, two weeks into a six week cycle 1/3 done, no noticable side effects yet, a little edgier perhaps........


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> 60 pounds?  Sounds suspicious...that's a s%itload of weight to be jumping up after only a few days.  I'll be interested to see what happens with your other compound movements.
> 
> Any side effects noticable yet?



in part due to the fact that i have had some problems with the left shoulder recently, alot of pain in the joint when lifting, that pain is almost completely gone. Other compound movements have increased as well, all by about a third, not as much as the bench.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 17, 2002)

Finaplix: 

Finaplix is a veterinary cattle implant, which contains the potent androgenic steroid trenbolone acetate. This is the same drug which was once available as an injectable in the U.S, labeled Finaject, although it's production has been discontinued here and worldwide for about a decade. Finaplix was the last remaining pure trenbolone acetate, however it too has now been discontinued and replaced with Revalor, trenbolone acetate with a small amount of estradiol, an estrogen (see Revalor). Trenbolone acetate is a potent androgen, which will not readily convert to estrogen. Since in this case it is in the form of a cattle implant, administration is a bit difficult. Most commonly, these implant pellets are ground up and mixed with a 50/50 water/DMSO mix and applied to the skin daily. This home-brew transdermal mix is very effective, as seen in Finaplix's popularity. Some a little more daring have mixed their own BI-weekly (or more frequent) injections, although I couldn't see this being a very sanitary practice. *Both when applied to the skin, or injected, users report great strength and mass gains with no gyno or water retention. Along with being a strong muscle building steroid, it is also noted as being very effective at burning fat.* This has made it very appealing for competitive athletes looking to shed fat, while at the same time trying to avoid water retention and keep a the hard physique which a strong androgen helps bring about. It should also be noted that this is not a beginners steroid. Finaplix can be very toxic, especially to the kidneys. Since this is a strong androgen, related side effects such as ance and increased aggression are also very common. To be cautious, users will commonly will limit their use of this drug to 4 or 6 weeks. Old lots of Finaplix are still available through some veterinary suppliers, and being an implant are not being controlled as a steroid. It will not be long though before old lots are exhausted and pure trenbolone acetate will once again disappear. 

This stuff is still used in cattle, but it has stuff in it so that its unfit for humans, SO you end up buying a kit to purify it. Injections are ED or EOD, there is such a thing as Fina dick, not sure how similar to Deca dick. Purity is an issue since its basically "home purified", you buy filters etc, plus some of them use an alcohol which if injected into a vein is no bueno, it has a label warning "keep away from open wounds", some people faint when getting trace amounts of this in thier system, get sick, etc I am not sure if people run it past 6 weeks, seems like a short cycle favorite.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 20, 2002)

Third shot today, skipped ahead a little, sundays are easier.

Upped dose to 500, working legs tonight will put some pics of squat and leg press in here.......wendsday is chest day, gonna try for three plates a side (plus bar) which will equal = 315, pumped with the bench cause the bench has awlays been lacking for me, will post a few picks on chest day as well


----------



## Beef Jerky (Oct 22, 2002)

That's some scary but yet impressive weight gains you got there.  

Fini has to be mixed doesn't it???  I've never looked into fini much but am very familiar with Test, Sustanon and a few others.  The ass shots are a lot more comfortable!!!!!


----------



## irontime (Oct 22, 2002)

Damn bro up 60lbs on bench??? I gotta get me some fini  Whats the bill for the shit anyways?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

about 180$ for a 10cc bottle.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Beef Jerky *_
> That's some scary but yet impressive weight gains you got there.
> 
> Fini has to be mixed doesn't it???  I've never looked into fini much but am very familiar with Test, Sustanon and a few others.  The ass shots are a lot more comfortable!!!!!




yeah a buddy of mine is taking sustanon. Taking the ass route, he certainly doesn't seem to experience the discomfort, maybe a better way to go . It was already mixed my understanding is that it must be filtered from the pellet form it comes in to be made injectable.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 28, 2002)

Well another sunday and another needle! Had to switch workout last night cause my leg hurt way to fuqin much to even attempt that shit. I don't know what I did, no bruising, no swelling, no redness, Just alot of fuqin pain!!

Thinking about posting pics of next injection if anyone is interested, let me know ppl.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 28, 2002)

Sure post 'em.

By the way I had some nice gains on my bench today after only a week of 1-test.

Went from 315 x 2 to 315 x 6 and thats after three heavy sets of incline, all of which I increased at least two reps per set.  Plus last week after doing 315 x 2 I was so drained that I had to drop down in weight.  This week I then did 365 for a single then 315 again for 5.  Pretty sure I coulda done 400+ were I fresh.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Sure post 'em.
> 
> By the way I had some nice gains on my bench today after only a week of 1-test.
> ...




Right on dude, It's a powerful feeling eh


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 29, 2002)

tis


----------

